# debian 10



## timur (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo hab mal eine frage

kann man problemlos von debian 9 auf debian 10 upgraden ?
nutze ispconfig 3.1

vielen dank


----------



## Till (8. Juli 2019)

Das wird Dir jetzt kaum jemand beantworten können. Das wichtigste bei Distributions Upgrades ist: warten.


----------



## Strontium (10. Juli 2019)

Zitat von timur:


> von debian 9 auf debian 10 upgraden


Aus welchem Grund sollte man das tun?


----------



## sapro (10. Juli 2019)

Ich habe auf einem Testsystem das upgrade von debian 9 auf 10 durchgeführt. Bis auf eine Paketabhängigkeit, die ich manuell auflösen musste, hat alles geklappt. Anschließend wollte der dovecot noch ein paar zusätzliche Einstellung, das wars dann aber auch.
Was mich aber am upgrade störte war, dass die System-PHP-Version bei der 5.3er bleibt. Daher habe ich dann eine Neuinstallation auf dem Testsystem durchgeführt. Bis jetzt läuft alles fehlerfrei und alle alle Altlasten sind beseitigt. Einziges Manko bei mir ist, dass es kein monit-Paket für Buster gibt.


----------



## florian030 (10. Juli 2019)

Zitat von sapro:


> Was mich aber am upgrade störte war, dass die System-PHP-Version bei der 5.3er bleibt


Dann ist bei Dir aber was gehörig falsch gelaufen. Stretch hat ja schon 7.0


----------



## sapro (10. Juli 2019)

Die 5.3er schleppe ich seit Jessie mit. Nun war es mir halt lieber auf das Upgrade zu verzichten und auf Buster neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## florian030 (10. Juli 2019)

Bei Jessie ist das 5.6 und nicht 5.3 - das mal nur so am Rande.


----------



## timur (10. Juli 2019)

Zitat von sapro:


> Einziges Manko bei mir ist, dass es kein monit-Paket für Buster gibt.


 Das würde mich stören dann bleib ich bei 9 vorerst..


Allerdings habe ich dann noch eine Frage: habe ja Update und upgrade gemacht und einiges in Form vom 16mb wurde auf dem Server ausgeführt.
Habe dist-upgrade wo 168 Pakete waren sein lassen.

Aber wenn ich nun mir die debian version Anzeigen lasse steht da 10 ... wieso das ?


----------



## sapro (10. Juli 2019)

Zitat von timur:


> Aber wenn ich nun mir die debian version Anzeigen lasse steht da 10 ... wieso das ?


War bei mir auch so, als die 168 Pakete wegen einer Paketabhängigkeit noch nicht installiert werden konnten. In /etc/debian_version war auch bereits 10.0 (also Buster) als aktuelle Version hinterlegt. Scheinbar ist das eine der ersten Dateien, die geändert werden ;-)


----------



## timur (10. Juli 2019)

Zitat von sapro:


> War bei mir auch so, als die 168 Pakete wegen einer Paketabhängigkeit noch nicht installiert werden konnten. In /etc/debian_version war auch bereits 10.0 (also Buster) als aktuelle Version hinterlegt. Scheinbar ist das eine der ersten Dateien, die geändert werden ;-)


 Also kein Grund zur Sorge? Ich bin immer noch bei 9 ?


----------



## methos (14. Juli 2019)

Sicher das ihr hier ein 


> apt-get upgrade
> apt-get dist-upgrade


ausgeführt habt?


----------



## timur (14. Juli 2019)

Zitat von methos:


> Sicher das ihr hier ein
> 
> ausgeführt habt?


Nein ebend nicht kein dist-upgrade nur upgrade


----------



## titanium (18. Juli 2019)

@timur: Poste mal den Inhalt deiner /etc/apt/sources.list.


----------



## timur (29. Juli 2019)

#

# deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 9.6.0 _Stretch_ - Official amd64 NETINST 20181110$

#deb cdrom:[Debian GNU/Linux 9.6.0 _Stretch_ - Official amd64 NETINST 20181110-$

deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ stretch main
deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ stretch main

deb http://security.debian.org/debian-security stretch/updates main
deb-src http://security.debian.org/debian-security stretch/updates main

# stretch-updates, previously known as 'volatile'
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ stretch-updates main
deb-src http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ stretch-updates main

deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ stable main contrib non-free
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian jessie main


----------



## hilfswicht (29. Juli 2019)

uhhh 3 Distros in einer sources.list....
Jessie=8
Stretch=9
stable=buster=10
Wieso macht man sowas?


----------



## nowayback (29. Juli 2019)

Zitat von hilfswicht:


> uhhh 3 Distros in einer sources.list....
> Jessie=8
> Stretch=9
> stable=buster=10
> Wieso macht man sowas?


weil wahnsinn und ahnungslosigkeit oftmals in kombination auftreten ;-)


----------



## logifech (29. Juli 2019)

Das muss so


----------



## timur (30. Juli 2019)

ich hab an meiner liste nichts geändert außer den teil für php security


----------



## sapro (30. Juli 2019)

Ich bin jetzt seit 3 Wochen auf Debian 10. Die Konfigurationsänderungen sind soweit angepasst und ispconfig läuft stabil. Das entsprechende Howto ist auch up-to-date ( https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-10-buster-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-1 ).
Das fehlende Monit war schnell aus dem Sourcecode gebaut und läuft seitdem zuverlässig. Von daher kannst Du Dein geplantes upgrade durchführen.
Falls Du weiterhin auf Debian 9 bleiben willst, solltest Du die sources.list glatt ziehen. Ersetze in der vorletzten Zeile das "stable" durch "stretch" und das "jessie" in der letzten Zeile ebenfalls durch "stretch". Dann ein "apt update" und ein "apt upgrade".


----------



## timur (2. Aug. 2019)

@sapro vielen dank!

werde mich demnächst dort ran setzten, bin grad nur im urlaub und jetzt gehts ans meer


----------



## sapro (2. Aug. 2019)

Immer gerne! Genieße Deinen Urlaub und dann in aller Frische ans Upgrade.
Wenn Du auf Problem läufst, dann dürfte es für die meisten bereits eine Lösung geben


----------



## timur (31. Aug. 2019)

@sapro also die Firewall bereitet bei mir Probleme, dazu hab ich auch gestern ein neuen Thread erstellt.

Wie hast du dies gelöst?


----------

